# which raft??



## rafterbrooks (Nov 6, 2004)

Have you given any consideration to a Sotar?


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

NRS E series. expensive but quality and they stand by their product. I personally dont trust zippers.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Hyside and NRS are the way to go. Judy at AAA inflatables told me that she had 15 and 16 foot new Hysides that she will hook up a discount on if you buy before her Canyon trip. I think it's this month.


----------



## Red West (Sep 3, 2008)

Randaddy said:


> Hyside and NRS are the way to go. Judy at AAA inflatables told me that she had 15 and 16 foot new Hysides that she will hook up a discount on if you buy before her Canyon trip. I think it's this month.


I'm looking for a raft also, but planning of getting a smaller one that two to three people could handle.

Is NRS just a re-named Hyside, or two diffrent manufactures?

What do you think of Star rafts?


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Hysides are typically a little lighter, but both are high grade hypalon. Hysides are made in S. Korea and NRS are made in Mexico. I have a mini-me and LOVE IT for 2-3 people. 

Star rafts are inexpensive glued PVC boats. Lots of opinions here, but I think comparing them to Hyside or NRS is like comparing apples and Cadillacs.


----------



## Red West (Sep 3, 2008)

Randaddy said:


> Hysides are typically a little lighter, but both are high grade hypalon. Hysides are made in S. Korea and NRS are made in Mexico. I have a mini-me and LOVE IT for 2-3 people.
> 
> Star rafts are inexpensive glued PVC boats. Lots of opinions here, but I think comparing them to Hyside or NRS is like comparing apples and Cadillacs.


 
I was reading that hypalon will roll and store tighter than PCV.
Is that true?


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

*ideas*

:shock:AIRE rafts - people either love them or hate them. Personally I think they're awesome, the inner chamber concept is great. I've not had a problem with their zipper system, and as a company they really stand by their product. Check out the D series. 
Case in point - tore the floor in an AIRE raft on a low water Middle Fork Salmon float - tear was about 16 inches long - but the inner tube was no tdamaged. All we did was to stitch it up that night in camp to prevent snags or further tears. Didn't need any patching. After the trip was over, we ran the raft back to the factory in Idaho and had them fix it up - didn't cost us a dime. 
Also, have you considered Saturn Rafts? You can buy 3 for the price of 1 NRS E series. It don't think it's near the quality of the NRS E rafts - but if you're only going to be using it casually over the next 10 years, I'd personally pocket the extra $3K. 
Search around the Buzz, there was a thread on that topic, comparing one brand vs. another, use, etc.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Love my Hyside


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Hypalon will roll up much smaller than PVC. I store one of 14' cat tubes in a cooler, the other in a dry box...

Yes Hyside, Yes NRS, Yes Hypalon


----------



## gnarwhal (Aug 26, 2008)

If you want the best raft (period) Pony up and buy an AVON Scout.


----------



## Red West (Sep 3, 2008)

Does anyone know why the Hyside RioBravo series is about half the price of the Outfitter series?

Hyside RioBravo 11'-6" = $1717
Hyside Outfitter 11'-8" = $3103


----------



## rafterbrooks (Nov 6, 2004)

All boats are good. Just remember that you get what you pay for. IE cheaper? Also, maybe think about buying American!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

The Rio Bravo is much thinner hypalon. I thought about buying one of their little boats until I saw that the handles tear off and they get holes much easier. I'd stick with the Outfitter Hysides. 

I second the comment about the Avons. They are SWEET. But they cost...


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

There's more BS on this site than good information, choose any good name brand and you will be fine, Been rafting 20+ years, hypalon vs. PVC arguments are semantics, its like arguing doggy style vs. missionary (its all good), they both have pros/cons but in the end the both work great, Aire, Sotar, NRS, Hysides, Avon all are great, one has a much better warranty by far than all the rest though.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I love my Maravia Willi 2 and love it for oar boating not so much for paddle boat. It is about 16.5 feet. 
I just took down a friends Willi 1.5 and it may be the perfect tweener. 14.5 or 15 (great for oar or paddle) and it slides off rocks just as easy as mine. I do a lot of low water Middle Forking (Salmon) and the plastic slides easier for me. I run the tubes soft and floor flat almost and I can slime over anything ( to a point ). Rocks that hit the dry box will not slide so much.

I have always really like the Avon adventurer and consider that the ultimate high water six or seven guys still fit paddle boat of all time.

This Maravia 1.5 seems very similar but weighs about 60 lbs less. 

FWIW

I think Maravia is slightly harder to patch than hypalon. Done lots of both. Hypalon does roll tighter but weighs quite a bit more. Maravia is american made right in Boise, Id and run by boaters that support western causes like Idaho Rivers United and others. Aire is too.


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

shappattack said:


> There's more BS on this site than good information, choose any good name brand and you will be fine, Been rafting 20+ years, hypalon vs. PVC arguments are semantics, its like arguing doggy style vs. missionary (its all good), they both have pros/cons but in the end the both work great, Aire, Sotar, NRS, Hysides, Avon all are great, one has a much better warranty by far than all the rest though.


There is more great info than bs. The person was asking for info on what they though worked best. This has covered every thing. And by the way doggy style is much better you can still drink your beer!
But any way I like nrs boats. I just wish colorado headwaters were still around so i could buy a new one


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*prefer Doggy style*

Missionary (PVC) is ok in my book. I really do prefer doggy style (Hypalon). I am a fan of hypolon but know a lot of people that stand buy pvc. With limited space I like how hypalon rolls up tighter. Hypalon has been easier to patch for me as well. I Tried working on one of my buddies stars and had minimal luck. If I had the cash i would definitely get an Avon. My uncle has one that is 14 years old, takes it out for overnighters quite often and it still looks brand new. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I picked up a Rio Bravo this spring, R2'd down Filter plant and Hecla-Stonebridge at 900cfs. Oared down Pumphouse many times, no problems with handles or holes but we haven't hit any rocks really hard either.


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

hey carvedog, my willi 2 is 15'9, and an 04' is yours older? or a custom?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

oarbender said:


> hey carvedog, my willi 2 is 15'9, and an 04' is yours older? or a custom?


Naaah. I was pretty sure it was around 16 but couldn't remember exactly. I did tape it out one day, and it seemed to be longer than the specs from Maravia but definitely not over 17 hence my number. could be old boat stretching out? could be too many safety meetings??

Ready for next week on the Middle Fork and 1.8 for a flow right now. Loving it.


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

JP-

If you go with the NRS get the E-Series. The lack of seam tape always concerned me and I just had a friend tell me his fleet of Otters is having a seem leak problem, just out of warranty. NRS is great love my E-series rafts, just like the Hyside Rio Bravos you get what you pay for when you downgrade. On the other hand, bought a few Tributary's from Aire this summer as well, way solid for being their cheap line and their customer service was good for the one boat I had a problem with.You should try to demo the Aire & NRS-E they will handle way different, go with the one that you feel better in they are both great boats.

By the way all you Avon lovers, have you tried their newer boats with hypalon tubes/ PVC floor, don't it will make you sad.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

gnarwhal said:


> If you want the best raft (period) Pony up and buy an AVON Scout.


Exactly.........screw the rest.........go with the best.


----------



## rafterman2007 (Apr 24, 2008)

By the way all you Avon lovers, have you tried their newer boats with hypalon tubes/ PVC floor, don't it will make you sad.[/quote]

<<<Why??? Because they are so sick or are so suck???? I cant see why it would rock as the best boat out there! Its jus that they are so damn expensive with that UK union labor!>>>


----------

